# Weed in St Maartens



## alvinator (Dec 9, 2008)

Gents (and ladies)

Anyone have experience with St Maartens in the Caribbean? Is smoke available and how easy is it to get? Is it good? Not wanting to get busted on vacation.

Any suggestions as to where to get it readily?


Alvinator


----------



## abrahamx (Dec 10, 2008)

Went on a cruies that stopped there. While on the cruise we got some at just about every island. Not sure if St. Marrten was one of them though. We just asked people we thought looked like they could hook us up. Got ripped off once. Cant say if its the same now, this was in about 87 or so. Back when I was a wee teen.  I'd probably still try it, but in these days I just bring some. Just crotch a quarter or half or whatever. Have done it overseas and to the carriebian many times. Never busted.


----------



## nibo (Dec 14, 2008)

I went on a vacation to Sint Maarten a couple months ago. We stayed on the Dutch side and frequented the "Sunset Beach Bar" At the bar, their were locals who actually offered us weed, and cocaine. We bough some of the weed, which was actully very good, im a daily smoker. I dont think you should have a problem finding any on your trip. Just be smart about it. And have a great trip, which isnt hard in such a beautiful location!!! You should have a GREAT vacation in Sint Maarten!!!


----------



## alvinator (Dec 14, 2008)

Thanks for the info guys. Much appreciated.


alvinator


----------



## tryintogrow (Dec 14, 2008)

i was sold multiple times in the British virgin islands, usually on the beach. They will let you know they have it most the time. just be careful of officials, there arent many, and they are more concerned about you having a good time, but they are pretty strict. (wouldnt want to go to jail there)


----------

